

8 Predictions for Private Companies in 2013 - ryanglasgow
http://www.inc.com/sam-hamadeh/private-company-predictions.html

======
ryanglasgow
_"5. Foursquare will fail by the end of the year."_

They never really did much with the product. It could have been a great
competitor to Yelp, but they stuck with the check-in concept for far too long.

